# stomach turning inward on itself?



## dan15daman (Jan 13, 2007)

55g
No2- 0
Nh4- 0
NO3- 20

hi,
I have a juv. Kenyi cichlid in a 55g tank. Hes been doing fine for a while. I would also like to say that my fish seem to have been slowly 'disappearing' the past few months, thought I haven't seen any illness. One day they eat, the next day I can't find them. Anyways the kenyi's stomach appears to be turning inward on him, almost like he has no abdominal region. I will not be able to set up a QT for a few days. Do you have any idea of whats going on? He gest fed twice daily and his tank buddies are pretty healthy looking so it is not food related, i think at least. Thanks.


----------



## dan15daman (Jan 13, 2007)

srry for the two topics, it gave me an error the first time and i resent it.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi,

When fish die suddenly as you describe--eating and swimming fine one day, dead the next, usually its either aggression from another fish or a toxin in the water. Another possibility is a bacterial infection but usually with that you'll see some kind of white or gray fuzzy growth on the fish.

On the Kenyi, a concave stomach can indicate either internal parasites or an internal bacterial infection. Is he still eating? You should remove him to a hospital tank asap and try treating with either Jungle Parasite Clear or Maracyn. It's impossible to know whether he's suffering from parasites or bacteria so it's up to you which med you try first--I'd probably go with the JPC just because it has metronidazole in it which works on some bacterias.

If you can't separate the sick fish then treat the entire tank. Do a partial water change first and siphon the gravel.

Robin


----------



## dan15daman (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks Robin,
Well here's the new update. I didn't have time to set up the QT until tonight, but I'm going to run the filter for a day or so just to remove any impurities in the water. I had him in a breeding net in his current setup. I took him out just for a little while so I could see how he was doing. He is just as attactive and aggressive as always. His stomach, however, is not as concave, but one side of it seems transparent and the inside looks like blue jello. I've never seen this on him before. I'll treat with JPC tomorrow when I QT him.


----------

